# Aston Martin Factory Visit



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I visited the Aston Martin factory yesterday and thought you might like to see some of the snaps I took during the tour. This was a family day (weekend) for employees of Aston Martin (I don't work there it's a relative).
Let's start with something a little too special, the new One-77, only 77 being produced, ludicrously powerful 700bhp-plus, 200mph plus car:
















Here's a shot from the design studio where Aston create clay models of anything they are thinking of putting into production, well at least for the cars and the seats. A clay model of the seat takes a modeller between 4-6 weeks to complete








Here's a few from points on the production line
























Some classic cars, I couldn't see a swirl mark in site (and was easy to inspect under all the strip lighting):
















Dashboard quality control station:








Lady explaining stitching options (i.e. you get a choice down to what colour stitching you want):








Something I really liked, the inspection lights so they can check for paint imperfections:
























Mr Bond's Car (these options are not available!)
















Some final shots...
















I add I don't own one, just went on the visit.
Hope you like,
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for those pics clive

Not jealous of your car at all


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Jammy git

Is the DBS-Volante yours? if so its the best colour option IMO


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm Nice!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice. I assume the tour is part of being an owner? Would love to visit the factory.










My dream car, although would prefer the hardtop.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Why is the DBS left hand drive with a UK registration?


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

woodybeefcake said:


> Why is the DBS left hand drive with a UK registration?


Because he's a proud Brit, living in Monaco 

Tough Life


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like a cool visit. Lovely car you have too


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks like youve had a nice day out! Im not jealous at all


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Mrs tells me that the DBS is one of their fleet vehicles


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

patonbmw said:


> Thanks for those pics clive
> 
> Not jealous of your car at all


Sorry, edited post, it wasn't mine just one you could sit in! It was very nice


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

james b said:


> Jammy git
> 
> Is the DBS-Volante yours? if so its the best colour option IMO


No, edited post, not mine just on a visit....


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

jamest said:


> Nice. I assume the tour is part of being an owner? Would love to visit the factory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normally, but this was a family day for relatives of employees who work there.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

stedman said:


> Because he's a proud Brit, living in Monaco
> 
> Tough Life


I wish ! I just got to sit in it!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

james b said:


> Jammy git
> 
> Is the DBS-Volante yours? if so its the best colour option IMO


No, just got to sit in it....I agree though it was the best colour


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Chopper said:


> Mrs tells me that the DBS is one of their fleet vehicles


Absolutely....and it's left hand drive! Rather nice though...


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

quality post there clive.


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah she works for them, oh the pain


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

is it just me or is the first car , 2 different colours :S


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

stoneyfordni said:


> is it just me or is the first car , 2 different colours :S


I think that's my camera and the lighting. At £1.2M it shouldn't be!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, thanks for sharing bud. Would of loved that!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I went last year, was a great visit.

Did you check out the Car Wash at the end of the production line?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice pics, thankyou. Looks a nice tour


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

stoneyfordni said:


> is it just me or is the first car , 2 different colours :S


Could be a special pearlescent paint maybe?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, looks like a great day.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks like you had a good time, thanks for sharing:thumb:

From personal experience I think they must turn off the lights in the inspection area on certain days


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> I went last year, was a great visit.
> 
> Did you check out the Car Wash at the end of the production line?


Is it a bit special Gaz??

Thanks for sharing Clive. Can I become an honourary member of your family so that I can go


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice, looks like a fun day out for us types!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

MY WORD! That last one is STUNNING. 

What a lovely colour.

Thanks for sharing, Clive.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

ncd said:


> Could be a special pearlescent paint maybe?


No, it's the CTO (colour temperature output) of the lights being used - for some reason (reception desk?) there's a different type of lamp being used to the driver's side of the car, than there is above and to the passenger's side.
I don't see it being a camera issue, as the photos elsewhere in the factory would've been similarly tainted had the sensor been having a bad day.


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

PJS said:


> No, it's the CTO (colour temperature output) of the lights being used - for some reason (reception desk?) there's a different type of lamp being used to the driver's side of the car, than there is above and to the passenger's side.
> I don't see it being a camera issue, as the photos elsewhere in the factory would've been similarly tainted had the sensor been having a bad day.


thank god  i was worryed about that pic!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Planet Man said:


> Is it a bit special Gaz??


Nope, its one of these bad boys:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

God I am shocked:doublesho

Not unless the fluffy bits are made from MF


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Wonder what's under the covers at the back?? 

Great post, thanks.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Coops said:


> Wonder what's under the covers at the back??
> 
> Great post, thanks.


My Next Car Coops I wish:thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ You have the first one and I'll have the one at the back!!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Coops said:


> ^^ You have the first one and I'll have the one at the back!!


Ha-ha - I think from what I could tell they are all clay, even the ones under cover, so you'd have fun driving them and even more fun trying to detail them! :lol::lol:

Thanks for all your comments gents, nice to see feedback and know it was worthwhile putting the pictures up on here. Nice to see what people think of such 'dream' cars......so welcome all comments.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Coops said:


> ^^ You have the first one and I'll have the one at the back!!


I will take you up on that mate



CliveP said:


> Ha-ha - I think from what I could tell they are all clay, even the ones under cover, so you'd have fun driving them and even more fun trying to detail them! :lol::lol:
> 
> Thanks for all your comments gents, nice to see feedback and know it was worthwhile putting the pictures up on here. Nice to see what people think of such 'dream' cars......so welcome all comments.
> 
> ...


No Worries Clive:thumb: If they are clay I could always re-design it:car:


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks like you had a really good day.

Pretty cool, id love to go to an AM factory day, oh and id love to own one 

That one-77 at the start looks simply amazing!

Cheers!


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Was this the HQ at Gaydon? I'm up there in December. Looks amazing.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

famoussas said:


> Was this the HQ at Gaydon? I'm up there in December. Looks amazing.


Yes it is.

Regards,
Clive.


----------

